# Package for Facade Engineer



## Kevin_10

I recently get an offer to working Abu Dhabi. I'm now working in the UK and have 8 years experience. The package includes:

Basic Salary: AED 21K
accommodation: the company provides 2-bed apartment
transportation: car and related expensis provided by company
ticket: 1 economy class ticket per year
leave with pay: 30 days
insurance: basic insurance required by UAE law (not sure what the law says) for myself

I got two kids, 4 months and 3 years. My wife is not working at the moment. 

Do you guys think the package is going to be enough to maintain the family in AD?


----------



## Jynxgirl

I would try to get education included. That would eat into that budget QUICKLY. 

Is you wife able to work, have her own career?? Would help out alot. 

It is more expensive in Abu Dhabi but you shouldn't have ANY problem living on that, but still... seems many people do.


----------



## Kevin_10

Jynxgirl said:


> I would try to get education included. That would eat into that budget QUICKLY.
> 
> Is you wife able to work, have her own career?? Would help out alot.
> 
> It is more expensive in Abu Dhabi but you shouldn't have ANY problem living on that, but still... seems many people do.


My wife hasn't got much experience. She's studying AAT (accounting technician) in the UK at the moment. Is there any job for unexperienced AAT technician in AD?

Discussed education with the company. They told me I'm the first one considering taking kids overthere within the company. For my case, they have built the allowance in basic salary. By the way, this is a Chinese company.


----------

